# help..



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi all, a gas leak caused the folowing  - I knew nothing of it

all advice welcome....

I lost the heating furnace in Feb, now this 
and i full time .... no shower or washing up for weeks

(one pic is from windscreen yesterday  )
John


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

oops.. the other pic


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

JJ, Might be worth a call to Steph at LVS 

Don't see part number 91043 listed but they might have something????
http://www.leisurevehicleservices.c...ent&task=category&sectionid=4&id=20&Itemid=26


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi linda thanks..

will email Steph tomorrow, bunt in the mean time..

this is identical ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&viewitem=&item=130126574700

So if I can find a gas valve using that part number G6A7 ?

JJ


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

eg

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&viewitem=&item=320129672248

?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

You're asking the wrong bod , my technical knowledge of water heaters and the like is zilch I'm afraid, perhaps give Dunc a shout :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
If I had the choice I would buy the complete unit mate as you then won't have to wory if the part will fit (unless you are 100% sure that it is the correct part for your boiler) It'll work out at about £200 shipped and that seems pretty reasonable to me for a brand new boiler.
Good luck matey

Keith


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hmm..

thanks guys..

will chat to the Steph tomorrow and see..

J (glad I didnt ride to the MotoGP)


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Well as usual Steph has come up trumps.. can't recommend leisurevehicleservices enough 

I am about to order a new valve for not huge money 

will let you know how fitting goes.. in the meantime, if anyone has any advice for changing the valve please please tell me  I am useful with a spanner and will try DIY always if I can..

I assume the back of the valve has a probe which goes into tank, and detects the water temperature.. so the valve must screw into the tank..? I think this will be the hardest part of removal, as it's been in there a long time..

I have gas type PTFE for the reassembly... and some optimism 

JJ


----------

